# Homeless thanks to Joey (IR13)



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

Joey sent me a bomb that landed today, and blew up my house 










Needless to say I am humbled by this generosity.

Please bump this great BOTL's RG


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

*Holy friggin' crap. That's a batallion bomb right there.

WOW*


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Nice one Joey, it was worth the wait  I love it. And you picked a deserving target.


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

Awesome, Joey! What a bully!


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

*Wholly Christ!!!!!*


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

ahc4353 said:


> *wholly Christ!!!!!*


You Got That Right Al!!

Nice Job Joey!!


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

wow.. the burner... droools.. thats a wicked bomb...


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

Biggest hit I have seen! And so many great smokes included!


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

WOW that's the biggest hit I've seen from one bomber yet! 

*Disclaimer - I have a bad memory so it may/may not be. *


----------



## benjamin (Jun 29, 2008)

holy crap...a table torch, two boxes, and four 5-packs? that's not a bomb, that's like the death star firing on your front door...


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow that's flippin awesome! Nice hit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

I used to think that Joey talked a lot of smack.................Looks like he walks the walk too.

As for the Target well Simon is probably one of the nicest guys on CS that I have talked too so this is from one Great BOTL to Another.

Well done Joey, I am humbled by your generosity.

Simon enjoy.


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

Amazing hit. Some damn tasty smokes there.


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

Joey!!! Awesome hit brother!


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

I was told the pic is down (works for me still) so I rehosted the pic of the bomb so everyone can see the carnage


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

Absolutely awesome! You must have been a good boy!


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

HOLY CRAP:tu:tu:tu

Way to go Joey


----------



## eriksson20 (May 2, 2007)

sweet Jesus!


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Holy :BS!!!

That is a huge hit... There will be no recovering from that!!!:tu


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

Joey..i must say... Well done, boy-o.


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

Glad Everything Arrived Safely. 

Enjoy the smokes.


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

Wow thats the biggest bomb Ive seen so far


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

*WOW!!!*

Truly amazing hit!!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

MAN.....You got owned!!:r


----------



## pearson (May 27, 2008)

Holy cow. that is crazy.


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

Old Sailor said:


> MAN.....You got owned!!:r


Watch out, you got a package coming too.......


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

ir13 said:


> Watch out, you got a package coming too.......


You as well, this bomb made you a member of my cigar of the month club for the next year


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

ir13 said:


> Watch out, you got a package coming too.......


Bwah ha ha gettem Joey, Sailor deserves all your love


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

Mother of God, thats HUGE!


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

:BS:BS:BS:BS Thats what I just did in my pants!!


HOLY ****!!!!! WOW JOEY!


----------



## Mikhail (Apr 13, 2007)

OMG Nice H-bomb joy I tip my big hat to you [email protected] Boxes thats just messed up bro.. :tu


----------



## MNWanger (Jun 2, 2008)

Heh heh heh.  I can't think of a more deserving target. 

What was that Simon? You hadn't been hit yet?


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

Wow Joey Great F-in HIT buddy.

I knew you had the biggest mouth in the chatroom but damn I guess you can back it up too.

I am blown away bro, just blown away.

Enjoy your new smokes :tu


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm typless.......:tu


----------



## kgraybill (Apr 18, 2008)

DAAAAAMN! Hows the rest of the hood? Y'all might need to Bring in the Gaurd to help with the clean up.

NIce, Very nice.


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

WOW! You got your butt handed to you. Unbelievable hit! :tu:tu:tu


----------



## SHOE (Feb 15, 2006)

HOLY FREAKIN CRAP!!!!!


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

MNWanger said:


> Heh heh heh.  I can't think of a more deserving target.
> 
> What was that Simon? You hadn't been hit yet?


:tpd: Bout time someone got him :r


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

MNWanger said:


> Heh heh heh.  I can't think of a more deserving target.
> 
> What was that Simon? You hadn't been hit yet?


I can


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

SmokeyNL said:


> I can


Hit Mike again Simon??

He is a Pepin whore.


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

I was thinking of it, yes... Mike has been a good target the last 2.5 years 
I know he was one of the people involved in me getting bombed as he was the one
who handed out my addy :mn


----------



## ttrhp (May 27, 2008)

Wow...nice Bomb


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> *Wholly Christ!!!!!*


 :tpd:
great hit man


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

SmokeyNL said:


> I was thinking of it, yes... Mike has been a good target the last 2.5 years
> I know he was one of the people involved in me getting bombed as he was the one
> who handed out my addy :mn


Thank you for doing that Mike, you're the best :r


----------



## JordanWexler (Mar 29, 2008)

holy cow!

MY FACE IS MELTING OFFFFF!!!!:al
Awesome hit joey!


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Little known Joey Factoid: He works nights as an online phone sex operator to fund his bombing addiction. It's not my thing personally, but I hear he's very good.

Way to destroy, Joey!


And ... uh ... is that a Tat Black box in the background?


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

massphatness said:


> And ... uh ... is that a Tat Black box in the background?


Yes it is


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

massphatness said:


> Little known Joey Factoid: He works nights as an online phone sex operator to fund his bombing addiction. It's not my thing personally, but I hear he's very good.
> 
> Way to destroy, Joey!


I told you to keep that on the downlow :tg

Making Note: Bomb Vin with White Owl 2007's and Pirates Gold 



massphatness said:


> And ... uh ... is that a Tat Black box in the background?





SmokeyNL said:


> Yes it is


:dr :dr :dr :dr :dr


----------



## MNWanger (Jun 2, 2008)

SmokeyNL said:


> I was thinking of it, yes... Mike has been a good target the last 2.5 years
> I know he was one of the people involved in me getting bombed as he was the one
> who handed out my addy :mn


Never said I did. I plead the 5th.  :ss


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

MNWanger said:


> Never said I did. I plead the 5th.  :ss


I would go for the first amendment!


----------

